# Shelter plans/size



## ~Julie~ (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi!

Would anyone know of a place on the internet that has plans for a 3 1/2 sided mini shelter?

I need to know the size, specifially height at front and back (roof with slant to back) and the inside dimensions that would be good for 2 or 3 minis.

I've looked in books, and on the web, but can't find the sizes.

Thanks,

~Julie~


----------



## appypintolady (Sep 30, 2006)

I have made some shelters that are 8' tall at the front and slope back to 7' tall at the rear. I think 12'x12' is a good size but you could go 10' x16' or 12'x14'. I also made some shelters for feeding that are 7' high at the front and 6'6' at the back with a metal roof..


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't really have any plans, but my husband has built us several small barns and run in sheds. He just "knew" how to make them like off the top of his head. The stalls are 8x12. There's a 3-stall barn, 2-stall barn, a 16x12 run in shed, an 18x21 (?) wood lined carport and then one small pen that has a stand alone 8x8 stall. He's going to be building 2 more small barns this fall (probably 2 2-stall barns). He makes them like pole barn style. The 2-stall one he build in 1999 and it's as strong now as the day he built it. Nothing at all fancy but I've been happy with the buildings and so have the horses.


----------



## SilverRidgeMinis (Sep 30, 2006)

Jill,

What a pretty place with the leaves turning colors!!!!!! Love your barns. You are so lucky to have a talented hubby to build barns for you.

Freida :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## ~Julie~ (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for the couple of answers.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

OOPS, forgot to ask...

how many square feet per mini in the fenced in area?

Jill- your place looks great under the trees.

~Julie~


----------



## Frankie (Sep 30, 2006)

You always gotta plan bigger as we all know there will end up being more :lol:

I'd go 16x16, giving you room to grow!

Our high part of the roof is 7'6" and the low part is 6'6" and the drainage is good,,,,,,snow falls off well too.

The fenced in area? Are you talking dry lot or just an area around the run in? Or area used for pasture?

Our dry lot for 2 is 22'x50', which is also their area in front of their run in.


----------



## ~Julie~ (Sep 30, 2006)

Sorry for my ignorance but what is a dry lot as compared to an area around the run-in?

~Julie~


----------



## MPR (Sep 30, 2006)

We are not carpenter type people, but managed to put up a simple run in shed. It is 6 ft. on the high end and 4 1/2 ft. on the low side. It's 10 ft. long and 6 plus ft deep. You could make it shorter than this for minis, but we have a 45" tall pony too. We put ours on railroad ties which worked ok. But we made the mistake of not using green treated wood right on top of it. So ours will end up rotting after a while and we'll have to jack it up to replace the wood.

We only have enough space for 2 horses so we just built a small shed. We have no room for expansion.

The fenced area for the two of them is around a 385 ft. perimeter.






The pony is in it here. The roof isn't finished in this photo. We put metal over the wood.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 30, 2006)

I just asked that as some have small places around the run ins, which is fine. I made mine, I call the dry lot bigger to make sure they can run, in case the weather is bad and I don't get them out in the pasture to get exercise.


----------

